# Nucanoe on the Road



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice! I'll be needing something like that soon. I'm selling my F150 and have bought a Sport Trac, shorter than short bed. I'll probably fab something to slide in the hitch and support my kayak out of square tubing.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

macuaig said:


> I brought the Nucanoe Frontier 12 home on the roof, but that's likely the last time. I found this curved hitch extender for the SUV, fantastic. I'll get some pix on the water, with electric troller and center casting bar (old man balance handle). But here's a peek at the road config.
> View attachment 77494
> View attachment 77498
> 
> View attachment 77500


Nice


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The nice thing about that T-bone is it won't hit the ground backing out of the driveway or pulling into a less than flat parking area. 
If you decide to build your own, make sure you don't make the extension straight with a 90* upright. You will drag it on the ground


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Good idea, but perhaps not the safest... while driving, especially at speed, there is potential for c-monox to roll back up into the car.. SUV's were not meant to run down the hi-way with the rear hatch open, the exhaust is directed straight out the back. Be careful.

The curve of the T-Bone extender is a good design.. I watched a guy backing his rig from a p-lot across a sidewalk to the water with the straight bed extender, he hit it direct on the edge of that sidewalk... it was not pretty, bent the extender and jammed his kayak pretty hard into the front of his truck bed because he had it secured so well to the T with ratchet straps.


----------

